# what do i feed nymphs



## dakota

what do i feed L-1 nymphs if i cant' get any flies of any type?


----------



## looseyfur

goto you local high school and talk to science teach or earth science teacher and see if they are doing a unit on genetics... common part of the lesson plan is a house fly or fruitfly breeding project, if they arent currently doing anything then have your parents order you a culture online. If you have nymphs now and arent prepaired to care for them you may have just learned a valuable lesson in prepairedness. Other then that if its warm where you live then you may very well be able to collect something outdoors which is suitable... I dont know where you live so its hard to direct you to something...

good luck

loooooooseyfur :twisted:


----------



## dakota

i live in oklahoma city, my ooth hasn't hatched yet can i feed them pin head crickets.


----------



## yen_saw

Howdy! pin head may be too big for them. Try to get fruit flies from petshop like petsmart or pet Co.

So how's OKC? I visited OKC about 12 years ago when studying in OSU, stillwater. Guess you are the one who lives closet to me in this forum


----------



## dakota

OKC is great so far i've lived hear all my life i'm 13, you can get those flies at petsmart


----------



## Ramona

Dakota,

If you still need to get fruit flies, high schools are often teaching with fruit flies at this time of the year, as was mentioned earlier. You could also call a Biology Dept at a local university or college. That is how I found some of my fruit flies when I needed them quickly. Hope this helps.


----------



## dakota

thanks Ramona


----------



## Rick

I posted some links in another thread where you can order the flies. They can eat pinhead crickets but the crickets will stay down at the bottom and the mantis will probably stay up top.


----------



## dakota

thanks Rick, hey did you get that email i sent you?


----------



## Andrew

I dont think that a hatchling carolina would be able to take a pinhead. When my S. Limbata hatched they were able to take fruitflies great, but there is no way one would be able to take a pinhead. I dont know for sure since I have never raised S. Carolina, but I cant imagine that S. Carolina and S. Limbata would be too much different when they hatch out.

-Andrew


----------



## Rick

Yeah I got it. I order newly hatched pinheads from worm man and they are smaller than the flies I have.


----------



## looseyfur

wormman is bomb.

all your worms are belong to him.

loosey-


----------



## Rick

> wormman is bomb.all your worms are belong to him.
> 
> loosey-


 :lol: Yeah I prefer him. Free shipping too :wink:


----------



## AlexPan

Get some Meal Worms, wait 2 or so weeks till they pupay, and after a few weeks you will see little meal worms which are a great sorce of protein for the nymph mantids.

If you can't do that get some where some flightless or wingless fruit flys, and keep them on this media which you can make...

8 cups potato flakes 1 cup powdered sugar 1/2 cup brewers yeast. The potato seems to make the fruit flys grow twice as fast unlike the blue stuff petshops use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rick

I don't think mealworms are a good food for em. The flies are really easy. Only bad thing about pinheads is that the mantis has to go to the bottom to get em. Mine learned it pretty quick.


----------



## dino

I give mealworms to my mantids all the time. They do just fine.


----------

